# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Theme-Amputated Feet/Legs?

## KristaNicole07

I haven't posted on here much in the past few months. Sorry I've neglected you, DV, but real life sadly gets in the way sometimes.

Anyway, to the point. This is something that's started to recur over the past year or so. I'll dream that my feet are in danger of being cut off, eaten off by sharks, or amputated by doctors because of various reasons. One recent dream I had even featured me with no legs, both having been amputated for some reason, though I did get them back at the end of the dream. 

I'll also dream of other people with prosthetic or robotic legs. A lot of the time it's people I know in waking life. 

Like I said, this theme has been recurring for about a year now. I'll have dreams like this at least once a month, but usually more. Anyone know what it could mean? I appreciate any and all input.

----------


## WeirdoDreamer13

The amputation part of it could mean that you are anxious about something or that you're afraid of losing something important to you. Unfortunately, your guess is as good as mine about seeing other people with prosthetic or robot legs. I hope I helped you  :smiley:

----------


## KristaNicole07

Hmm...that is a possibility. I do have problems with anxiety, and I have been going through a pretty tough life transition. Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

It seems from reading your DJ that you might feel something is controlling you externally. The robotic feet and the manager lady controlling the limbs seem to indicate this. Of course, these are all manifestations of your own feelings. 
Perhaps try to incubate a reflective dream on this topic? It seems your unconscious has something to share.  :smiley:

----------


## KristaNicole07

That's an interesting observation. I can see how that would fit in with events in my waking life.

I'd love to do some dream incubation, but I'm not really sure how to go about doing that (I've tried, but it never seems to work out too well). Maybe I just need more practice.  :wink2:  

Thanks for your input!  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Maybe try forming a question for your unconscious? write the question down, mantra that before sleep, and see what happens to your dreams...Typically, your mind will take whatever was on your mind immediately prior to sleep and carry it through to your dreams. Might be something to try.  :smiley:  and your welcome!

----------


## KristaNicole07

I'll have to try that again when my recall starts to come back (having some trouble with recall right now -_-). Hopefully, that will help me delve a little deeper into the meaning of these dreams.  :smiley:

----------

